# nigger = (taboo) αράπης, σκυλάραπας



## cythere (Oct 24, 2008)

Ερώτηση περισσότερο κρίσεως.
Μεταφράζω το stand-up ενός μαύρου ηθοποιού, ο οποίος μιλάει για τις εκλογές στις ΗΠΑ. Λέει συνέχεια τη λέξη nigger, όταν αναφέρεται στους μαύρους "αδερφούς" του, ενίοτε και στον Μπαράκ.
Τι κάνω εγώ εδώ; Το μεταφράζω αράπης; Νέγρος; Σκέτο μαύρος;


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2008)

Aράπης, πληθυντικός αραπάδες. 

Κι αν σε απελάσουν/απολύσουν μην πεις ότι το πρότεινα εγώ :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό, θα έλεγα νέγρος (κάπου το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει ή μου φαίνεται; )


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2008)

Εγώ θα έλεγα "αράπης".


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 24, 2008)

Αράπης, αράπακλας (για τους ρωμαλέους αδελφούς), ναι, κι εγώ αυτό θα έλεγα. Όταν "αδελφός" απευθύνεται σε "αδελφούς" επιτρέπεται η "n" word...


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Τον ταμ-ταμ-ταμ δεν βλέπω πουθενά.

Κι εγώ καπνίζω σαν αράπης νέγρος μαύρος έγχρωμος.


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τον ταμ-ταμ-ταμ δεν βλέπω πουθενά.
> 
> Κι εγώ καπνίζω σαν αράπης νέγρος μαύρος έγχρωμος.








Ο κύριος εδώ έχει άλλη άποψη...


----------



## anef (Oct 24, 2008)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι με το _αράπης _ο μέσος Έλληνας θα αναρωτιέται γιατί στο καλό αυτός ο μαύρος προσβάλλει τους μαύρους.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Θέλει πολλή προσοχή, γιατί:

1. nigger είναι σαφέστατα ο αράπης και είναι υποτιμητικό.
2. αλλά κάποια κινήματα στην Αμερική μπορεί να το λένε με άλλο τρόπο. 

Έχει σημασία πώς το λέει.


----------



## cythere (Oct 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Κι εγώ καπνίζω σαν αράπης νέγρος μαύρος έγχρωμος.


 
Και το μαύρος είναι ταμπού;
Δηλαδή, όταν δεν τον αποκαλεί nigger και τον λέει black, είναι πιο σωστό να το μεταφράσω έγχρωμος και όχι μαύρος;

Αυτή η πολιτική ορθότητα πολύ με μπερδεύει.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> 1. nigger είναι σαφέστατα ο αράπης και είναι υποτιμητικό.



Όχι όταν το λένε τα αδέρφια το ένα στο άλλο.


----------



## anef (Oct 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Όχι όταν το λένε τα αδέρφια το ένα στο άλλο.



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτή τη γνώση δεν την έχει ο Έλληνας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2008)

Ε, μα, ναι, γι' αυτό δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε «σκυλάραπας». Αφού η ερωτώσα λέει ότι το λέει ένας μαύρος για άλλους μαύρους, επομένως είναι μεν slang αλλά όχι βρισιά. 

Κάτι σαν το _μαλάκας _ μεταξύ φίλων, δηλαδή.


----------



## crystal (Oct 24, 2008)

anef said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτή τη γνώση δεν την έχει ο Έλληνας.



Συμφωνώ, το «μαύρος» μου φαίνεται το πιο ανώδυνο. 
Νομίζω πως είναι προτιμότερο να φας τη χρήση της αργκό, παρά να κινδυνέψεις να μην καταλάβει ο θεατής τον τρόπο που την χρησιμοποιεί ο ομιλητής. Υπερβολικά λεπτές αποχρώσεις...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2008)

Το θέμα είναι ότι στα ελληνικά, όταν λέμε κάποιον «μαύρε μου», συνήθως εννοούμε «κακομοίρη μου», «καψερέ μου».


Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, θα μπορούσες να πεις «δικέ μου», αν δεν παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο το πολιτισμικό στοιχείο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

cythere said:


> Και το μαύρος είναι ταμπού;
> Δηλαδή, όταν δεν τον αποκαλεί nigger και τον λέει black, είναι πιο σωστό να το μεταφράσω έγχρωμος και όχι μαύρος;


Τα ταμπού λειτουργούν ενδογλωσσικά, μέσα στην κάθε γλώσσα, όχι στη μετάφραση (καλά, οι υπότιτλοι είναι γνωστή εξαίρεση). Όταν επικρατεί η ευπρέπεια στη γλώσσα-πηγή, μεταφέρεται και στη μετάφραση. Όταν λέει «Fuck off», δεν είναι σωστό να μεταφράζουμε «Άντε αποδώ».

Το ότι ο «αράπης» είναι τρυφερότητα μεταξύ μαύρων, ας το μάθουμε κάποτε. Πώς μάθανε όλοι οι ξένοι τι σημαίνει το «μαλάκα» στους Έλληνες;


----------



## anef (Oct 24, 2008)

Ή ίσως και να το αντικαταστήσεις με το 'αδελφέ';


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 24, 2008)

Μιας και μιλάμε για σλανγκ, η χρήση της λέξης nigger από μαύρους είναι μάλλον υποτιμητική, και πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει υποταγή. Βλέπουμε, ας πούμε, τον μαύρο αρχικακοποιό να απευθύνεται στον λευκό αστυνομικό που μόλις έχει δωροδοκήσει λέγοντάς του υποτιμητικά "That's my nigger".

Στα ελληνικά πάντως, υπάρχει και το "λουστρίνι" που στη φυλακόβια αργκό σημαίνει τον πολύ μαύρο μαύρο (ο οποίος στα τζ'μερκιανά λέγεται "σκρούμπος").

Πολιτική ορθότητα; Πώς είπατε;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Όχι όταν το λένε τα αδέρφια το ένα στο άλλο.



Ποιος το είπε; 

Εξαρτάται από ποιος το λέει σε ποιον, τι πιστεύει, σε ποια περιοχή της Αμερικής είναι (μιλάμε για μια χώρα μεγαλύτερη από την Ευρώπη) από ποιά περιοχή της Αμερική είναι και αν είναι σε συγκεκριμένο κίνημα ή πολιτικοποιημένος. 

Γι΄αυτό ρώτησα ποιος το λέει σε ποιον και τι πιστεύει.


----------



## cythere (Oct 24, 2008)

Στο κείμενο έχω όλες τις παραλλαγές και πρέπει να τηρήσω μία ισορροπία:
brother - αδερφός
nigger - αράπης
black - μαύρος ή έγχρωμος;

Τώρα παρουσιάστηκε νέο πρόβλημα (εκτός αν δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι καλά).
Στα αγγλικά πολιτικά ορθή είναι η λέξη _black_, την οποία μεταφράζουμε έγχρωμος, ενώ το μη πολιτικά ορθό _colored person_ μεταφράζεται μαύρος;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2008)

Το μαύρος στα ελληνικά δε νομίζω ότι έχει αρνητική χροιά.

@Ambrose: Μου το είπε ένας μαύρος αμερικανός πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης, νομίζω ότι κάτι παραπάνω Insight από εμένα και σένα θα έχει. Επαναλαμβάνω: από μαύρο σε μαύρο, είναι αργκό, αλλά όχι βρισιά. Υποτιμητικό, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση και αν είσαι παρεξηγιάρης, ίσως. Σε καμία περίπτωση αντίστοιχο του _σκυλάραπας_.

Σκρούμπος;


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Ωραία, έχουμε δύο σχολές εδώ:

Η μία σχολή πιστεύει ότι όλα τα nigger πρέπει να γίνουν «αράπης» και να μάθει ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης / ακροατής ότι χρησιμοποιείται με πολλούς και διάφορους τρόπους.

Η άλλη σχολή πιστεύει ότι ο μεταφραστής πρέπει να καταλάβει με ποια ακριβώς απόχρωση χρησιμοποιείται στα αγγλικά και να μασήσει την τροφή πριν τη δώσει στον αναγνώστη / ακροατή. Έτσι αναλαμβάνει και την ευθύνη της παρερμηνείας αντί να τη μεταφέρει στον αναγνώστη / ακροατή.

Καλά ξεμπερδέματα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2008)

Μια επισήμανση: το _νέγρος _που είπα προηγουμένως το είδα το slang.gr και γι' αυτό το πρότεινα, το _αράπης _δεν μου φαίνεται κακό, απλώς δε μου φαίνεται φυσικό (εντελώς υποκειμενικά και αστήριχτα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

cythere said:


> Στο κείμενο έχω όλες τις παραλλαγές και πρέπει να τηρήσω μία ισορροπία:
> brother - αδερφός
> nigger - αράπης
> black - μαύρος ή έγχρωμος;
> ...



black = μαύρος
colored = έγχρωμος

Μην επηρεάζεσαι από την πλάκα που γίνεται στο τραγούδι. Είναι γνωστό ανέκδοτο.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> @Ambrose: Μου το είπε ένας μαύρος αμερικανός πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης, νομίζω ότι κάτι παραπάνω Insight από εμένα και σένα θα έχει. Επαναλαμβάνω: από μαύρο σε μαύρο, είναι αργκό, αλλά όχι βρισιά.



Eξαρτάται. H Cythere ξέρει το κείμενό της, ας κρίνει αυτή.

@Cythere: λέει nigger, όχι nigga?


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η άλλη σχολή πιστεύει ότι ο μεταφραστής πρέπει να καταλάβει με ποια ακριβώς απόχρωση χρησιμοποιείται στα αγγλικά και να μασήσει την τροφή πριν τη δώσει στον αναγνώστη / ακροατή. Έτσι αναλαμβάνει και την ευθύνη της παρερμηνείας αντί να τη μεταφέρει στον αναγνώστη / ακροατή.



Δεν είναι ζήτημα σχολής, ούτε παρερμηνείας, αλλά ορθής κατανόησης. Ανάλογα με το context και τις συνθήκες επικοινωνίας αλλάζουν οι σημασίες και οι λέξεις. Ειδικά για ζητήματα τέτοια.
Ο αναγνώστης/ακροατής δεν είναι δυνατόν να γνωρίζει τις συνθήκες και ούτε είναι οι λέξεις αποκομμένες από το εξωγλωσσικό περιβάλλον τους.


----------



## cythere (Oct 24, 2008)

Ναι, nigger, αλλά δεν το λέει υποτιμητικά.
Είναι σαν αυτό που είπε ο νικέλ, νομίζω, με το δικό μας _μαλάκα, _το οποίο δεν λέγεται πάντα υποτιμητικά. Δίνω και ένα παράδειγμα για να γίνει πιο σαφές:

I'm not talking about Lionel Richie.
I'm talking about them shining niggers behind him.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι είναι stand-up μαύρου κωμικού ηθοποιού.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Α, μη με παρεξηγείς, Ambrose. Συχνότατα παίζω με τη δεύτερη σχολή, της μασημένης τροφής. Απλώς στην περίπτωση του _nigger_ θα μου άρεσε να μάθουμε και στην Ελλάδα ότι έχει όλες αυτές τις πτυχές και να μην αρχίσουμε να το μοιράζουμε στα συνώνυμά του. Είναι μια εντελώς αμερικάνικη κατάσταση. Ή τη μεταφέρουμε ατόφια ή την ευνουχίζουμε και την κάνουμε ελληνικότατη.

Ωχ, να τα τα λουστρίνια.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

cythere said:


> Ναι, nigger, αλλά δεν το λέει υποτιμητικά.



ΟΚ. Κοίτα να δεις: πολλά απ' αυτά τα κινήματα παίρνουν τις "κακές" τις λέξεις και τις *υιοθετούν* επίτηδες για τον εαυτό τους, προκειμένου να τις απενοχοποιήσουν και να τις αποφορτίσουν από το αρνητικό τους νόημα. Γι' αυτό τα ρώτησα όλα αυτά. 

Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου, θα έκανα το ίδιο: αράπης. Δεν χρειάζεται να το εξωραίσεις. Αν έχει κι ένα καλό επίθετο δίπλα (shining) και το λέει μαύρος, πιστεύω ότι η λέξη δεν πρέπει να πειραχτεί.

Αυτά. :)

@Nickel: σ' αυτή την περίπτωση συμφωνώ μαζί σου (τώρα που ξέρω για τι μιλάμε).


----------



## anef (Oct 24, 2008)

Σε ένα κωμικό κείμενο όμως στόχος δεν είναι τελικά να γελάσει ο ακροατής και να πιάσει γρήγορα το αστείο; Λίγη μασημένη τροφή μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει... Αλλιώς μπορεί να μείνει ν' αναρωτιέται γιατί αυτός ο τύπος είναι υπέρ του Ομπάμα αλλά τον λέει _αράπη_.
Εκτός απ' αυτό, εσάς δεν σας φαίνεται ότι η λέξη αυτή στα ελληνικά έχει αραχνιάσει υπερβολικά; Εμένα μου φέρνει πάντα στο μυαλό τον Ζαμπέτα και το ταμ-ταμ-ταμ του.
Φυσικά, αν πρέπει να διατηρηθούν όλες αυτές οι διακρίσεις ανάμεσα σε black, nigger κλπ., τελικά ο _αράπης _ φαίνεται να είναι η μόνη λύση.
@cythere: ξέρω, υπόδειγμα σχιζοφρενικού ποστ που δεν βοηθάει καθόλου:)


----------



## jmanveda (Oct 24, 2008)

nigger -- νέγρος "that nigger" "we niggers" (συχνή έκφραση μεταξύ Αφρο-Αμερικανών)
black -- μαύρος "that black" "the black people" "black" (επίσης συχνή έκφραση)
coloured -- ο οποιοσδήποτε μη λευκός -- επίσης μιγάς: "that coloured man" "Cape-coloured"= μιγάδες του Cape Town της Νοτίου Αφρικής

Θα έλεγα να μπει το "νέγρος" (εφόσον o ίδιος λέει nigger) και όπου το "black" να μπει "μαύρος".

Αν δεν αρέσει, τότε ίσως μαύρος/έγχρωμος αντίστοιχα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2008)

Θα διαφωνήσω για το "νέγρος", γιατί στα Ελληνικά δεν έχει καθόλου αρνητική χροιά. To nigger έχει πολύ αρνητική χροιά στα Αγγλικά. Ο μαύρος δεν το ανέχεται από λευκούς, και το χρησιμοποιούν μόνο μεταξύ τους. Οπότε, μια λέξη που έχει ανάλογα αρνητική χροιά στα Ελληνικά είναι ο "αράπης".


----------



## curry (Oct 25, 2008)

Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι αν ακούσουν έγχρωμος, εκεί κι αν τους σηκώνεται η τρίχα κάγκελο! Το σιχαίνονται! 
Θυμάστε ένα παμπάλαιο τραγούδι που έλεγε "you have the f*** nerve to call me coloured?" κι έλεγε πόσα χρώματα αλλάζουμε εμείς οι λευκοί (πράσινοι από ζήλια, κίτρινοι όταν αρρωσταίνουμε, κόκκινοι όταν ντρεπόμαστε κλπ); 
Τώρα, μια άλλη παρατήρηση: μετά από τόσες και τόσες ταινίες και τόση και τόση χιπ-χοπ, δεν ξέρουν πια οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες ότι οι μαύροι μεταξύ τους αποκαλούνται niggers; Και καλά οι παλιοί, αλλά η νέα γενιά πρέπει να το ξέρει στάνταρ.
Και τέλος: το "μαλάκας" το λέμε συνεχώς, καταντάει γλωσσικό τικ! Αλλά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που προσβάλλονται μέχρι παρεξηγήσεως όταν τους αποκαλέσει κανείς έτσι. Προφανώς, έτσι και κάποιοι μαύροι δεν γουστάρουν καθόλου να τους λέει nigger κανένας, είτε είναι αδερφός, είτε μπατζανάκης, είτε ο Ομπάμα, είτε ο Μάλκομ Εξ.
Δεν νομίζω ότι προσέθεσα κάτι στη συζήτηση αλλά ας πάει στην ευχή!


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2008)

curry said:


> Θυμάστε ένα παμπάλαιο τραγούδι που έλεγε "you have the f*** nerve to call me coloured?" κι έλεγε πόσα χρώματα αλλάζουμε εμείς οι λευκοί (πράσινοι από ζήλια, κίτρινοι όταν αρρωσταίνουμε, κόκκινοι όταν ντρεπόμαστε κλπ);
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι προσέθεσα κάτι στη συζήτηση αλλά ας πάει στην ευχή!


Ως προς το τραγούδι, δεν προσέθεσες — βρίσκεται ήδη στην πρώτη σελίδα.

Κατά τ' άλλα, καλά τα λες.

Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω πόσο αυστηρά τηρείται στα γραφτά η διαφορά μεταξύ nigger και nigga (στο αφτί δεν την καταλαβαίνεις από την προφορά της τελευταίας συλλαβής αλλά από την εκφορά, τον τόνο, το ύφος), αλλά για μια πλήρη εποπτεία των σημασιών της λέξης πρέπει να διαβάσει κανείς δύο λήμματα της Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigger
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigga


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 25, 2008)

curry said:


> Και τέλος: το "μαλάκας" το λέμε συνεχώς, καταντάει γλωσσικό τικ! Αλλά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που προσβάλλονται μέχρι παρεξηγήσεως όταν τους αποκαλέσει κανείς έτσι.



Όπως για παράδειγμα ο Σπύρος "Απαράδεκτος" Παπαδόπουλος.
Τι μου θύμισες τώρα...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 25, 2008)

Ότι ο ένας μαύρος αποκαλεί τον άλλο nigger νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι το ξέρουν. Το ζήτημα είναι πώς μεταφράζεται. Εξωραίζεται;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2008)

Όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να εξωραΐζεται. Οι θεατές μπορούν μια χαρά να βλέπουν έναν μαύρο να αποκαλεί έναν άλλο μαύρο "αράπη". Φαίνεται εξάλλου από το ύφος και τον τόνο ότι δεν τον βρίζει, είναι όπως τα δικά μας παιδιά λένε "μαλάκα" αντί για το όνομα του κολλητού τους.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 25, 2008)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 25, 2008)

Οι φρέσκιες πολιτικές ορθότητες μου δίνουν στα νεύρα. Αν το "αράπης" είχε αρνητική χροιά στο παρελθόν, τότε γιατί έπρεπε να εφευρεθεί το "σκυλάραπας"; Δώσαμε αρνητική χροιά στη λέξη για να μη μείνουμε πίσω από τους Αμερικάνους. Χώρια που αράπης σημαίνει και Άραβας, με τη διάκριση να γίνεται λόγω δικατάληκτου ζεύγους στον πληθυντικό (όπου αράπηδες = οι μαύροι και αραπάδες = οι Άραβες)

(Ένα σχόλιο κάνω)


----------



## cythere (Oct 25, 2008)

Για την ιστορία, κι αφού επέλεξα να το μεταφράσω _αράπης_, να τι λέει παρακάτω ο ηθοποιός για το θέμα αυτό: 

White men are getting in trouble for saying the wrong words. And a lot of white guys, "Hey, that's not fair. You can say whatever you want. You can say nigger." Yeah, when I last checked, that was the only advantage I had tο being black. You want to switch places?


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 25, 2008)

Για εμάς τους Έλληνες το νέγρος δεν ακούγεται υποτιμητικό. Το αράπης (αν και δεν ξεκίνησε να λέγεται ούτε υποτιμητικά ούτε για τους μαύρους) είναι το πλέον κατάλληλο. Η χρήση του nigger μεταξύ των μαύρων έχει μια χροιά ειρωνίας και αυτοσαρκασμού. Και ο μέσος Έλληνας είναι αρκετά εξοικειωμένος με την αμερικάνικη πραγματικότητα για να το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό. Τέλος, δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο έγκλημα στην μετάφραση από την ηθικίστικη παρέμβαση στο πρωτότυπο. Όσο για το έγχρωμος στην αγγλική υπάρχει το αντίστοιχό του "coloured"


----------



## panadeli (Oct 26, 2008)

jmanveda said:


> nigger -- νέγρος "that nigger" "we niggers" (συχνή έκφραση μεταξύ Αφρο-Αμερικανών)
> 
> Θα έλεγα να μπει το "νέγρος" (εφόσον o ίδιος λέει nigger) και όπου το "black" να μπει "μαύρος".



Θα διαφωνήσω κι εγώ. Το "νέγρος" είναι εξωραϊσμένο και δεν είναι μετάφραση του "nigger", αλλά του επίσης εξωραϊσμένου "negro".
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η μόνη σωστή απόδοση εδώ είναι "αράπης", κι ας υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα παρερμηνείας από όσους δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με την αμερικανική αργκό.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 26, 2008)

Άσχετο, γιατί δεν αφορά την απόδοση στα ελληνικά, σχετικό όσον αφορά όμως την αργκό: Σε αγγλικό έργο που είδα πρόσφατα, οι νεαροί ήρωες, μέλη της ίδιας συμμορίας ή απλώς κολλητοί, προσφωνούσαν ο ένας τον άλλον _"blood"_. Ήταν τόσο συχνή η εκφορά της λέξης που μου έσπασε τα νεύρα, τύφλα να΄χει το δικό μας _«μαλάκα»_!


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2008)

Ας προσθέσω λοιπόν (για να μην είμαι niggardly) τις σχετικές καταχωρήσεις που βρίσκω στο λεξικό της σλανγκ.


----------



## jmanveda (Oct 26, 2008)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πηγή όπου καλύπτονται διαχρονικά όλες οι πτυχές της λέξεως! Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 11, 2011)

[άρθρο του Βήματος από τις 8/1/2011]



> Μορφή λογοκρισίας «για καλό σκοπό», βιασμός της γραφής ενός μεγάλου συγγραφέα, πράξη πολιτικής ορθότητας. Αυτές είναι μερικές από τις γνώμες για το ζήτημα που διχάζει αυτές τις ημέρες την αμερικανική διανόηση: τη νέα έκδοση του κλασικού μυθιστορήματός του Μαρκ Τουέϊν «Οι περιπέτειες του Χάκλμπερι Φιν» (1884), στην οποία οι 219 αναφορές της λέξης «νέγρος» έχουν αντικατασταθεί από τη λέξη «σκλάβος».



Το πρωτότυπο όμως ονομάζει τον χαρακτήρα Nigger Jim. Έχω δει πολλές φορές και σε άρθρα και σε υπότιτλους να στρογγυλεύουν αυτή την έννοια, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί (τακτική του καταστήματος; ). Οι αποδόσεις αυτού του φάσματος των όρων είναι σχετικά απλές όσον αφορά τις αντιστοιχίες, που είναι εύκολο να διατηρηθούν, τουλάχιστον στο γραπτό λόγο. Η λέξη "αράπης", π.χ., έχει κρατήσει την υβριστική, ρατσιστική έννοιά της, και δεν ακούς
συνειδητοποιημένο κόσμο στην Ελλάδα να τη χρησιμοποιεί θετικά.

nigger: αράπης
negro: νέγρος
coloured: έγχρωμος
black: μαύρος
Afro-American: Αφροαμερικανός

Ίσως η δημοσιογράφος πίστευε πως ίδιο πράγμα είναι το nigger με το negro. Ανεκδοτολογικά, η Όπρα δήλωσε την αντίθεσή της στη χρήση του nigger στη ραπ μουσική επειδή "σκέφτομαι πως nigger είναι η τελευταία λέξη που άκουγαν οι μαύροι όταν τους λιντσάριζαν".

Σ' αυτό το σημείο σκέφτηκα μήπως τα σοφά κεφάλια της Λεξιλογίας είχαν γράψει κάτι επί του θέματος και είδα ότι κομίζω άνθρακα στο Νιουκάσλ. Ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή η συζήτηση, και κάλυψε κάποια θέματα που ήθελα να θίξω, οπότε με γλίτωσε και από τον κόπο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2012)

Αναβίωση νήματος. Έχω δύο λέξεις που σημαίνουν περίπου το ίδιο πράγμα με το nigger. Οι λέξεις είναι coon και Sambo. Έχω τον εξής διάλογο που εκτυλίσσεται όταν η κόρη φέρνει στο σπίτι τον αρραβωνιαστικό της, για να τον γνωρίσει στη μητέρα της, που δεν τον εγκρίνει. Όλοι οι συνομιλητές είναι μαύροι:

Μητέρα: "Child, I think enough of you to introduce you to dentists and doctors and accountants. But no, not you. You want to whore with this coon."
Αρραβωνιαστικός: "Ms. Anderson, I'm probably more of a Sambo. I coon from time to time, but Sambo is my go-to."

Από το Urban Dictionary:
Coon

Insulting term for a black person. 

Sambo 

Derogatory term and drawn caricature against black people. The illustratory representation, made famous by minstrel shows and Stepin Fetchit, is a black person with bugged eyes and pouty red or beige lips pronounced to the point of absurdity. 
a black guy who acts stupid and acts like a fool around white people. He falls to the lowest level of foolishness to get a laugh out of the Caucasian audience. 
Archetypal Negro: Apologetic and subservient, yet will pilfer whenever unsupervised. He schemes constantly, but lacking cleverness, always ends up in trouble when his half-baked plans fail - hence the apologetic nature. 

Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι το coon είναι πιο απλό από το Sambo. Θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί "αράπης", αλλά το Sambo είναι ακόμα πιο προσβλητικό γιατί αναφέρεται και σ' έναν αποκρουστικό χαρακτήρα δουλοπρεπή βλάκα. Έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία όταν απευθύνεται στον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο, επειδή η δουλειά του είναι stand-up comic.

Η δική μου προσέγγιση μέχρι τώρα είναι: coon/αράπης, Sambo/μαύρος καραγκιόζης.

Καμιά άλλη ιδέα για απόδοση που να την καταλαβαίνουν Έλληνες θεατές;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

Για όσους προβληματίζονται με το τι σημαίνει εκείνο το _I coon from time to time_, το Urban είναι για μια ακόμη φορά άκρως διαφωτιστικό: 

A coon is a black actor or actress, who takes roles that stereotypically portrays black people. They think theyve made it but they are slaves to the same images. A.k.a sellout 
It comes from the term baracoons (a cage), where they used to place Africans, who were waiting to be sent to America to be slaves. They had no idea of this, so some of them were even eager waiting in the baracoons. 

Examples- Roles or advertisements were black people: 
-play basketball 
-rap about a product 
-are obsessed with money or chicken 
-have a lot of video hoes 
-have names that show that they are black (kwame, darnel, any two capital letters (JT, TJ, AJ, TC, JJ), any female name ending in a "qua", 

excessively use old terms we made up like 
-woo wee 
-bling bling 
-yo 
-holla 
-im da man, you da man 
-thats wack yo 
-daaaamn! 
-or anyterm that white people have begun to acknowledge, use and accept. 
-(I hope you get the idea- this happens everyday)
Black guy on commercial or in movie: Woo wee! Boy do I love me some chicken, where da Koolaid at? 

Person watching: What a coon!

Με άλλα λόγια, ο τύπος της λέει ότι αραιά και πού παίζει και τέτοιους ρόλους, αλλά συνήθως κάνει τον καραγκιόζη. Δυστυχώς ο Καραγκιόζης είναι πολύ "δικός μας" για να τον χρησιμοποιήσουμε εδώ.
Θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να συνδυάσουμε το επάγγελμα (εκεί που η μαμά της κοπελιάς λέει ότι της συστήνει γιατρούς, δικηγόρους κλπ, αλλά αυτή πάει και χαραμίζεται με τον αράπη) και να της απαντάει αυτοσαρκαστικά ότι είναι ηθοποιός --όχι βέβαια για Όσκαρ, μάλλον σαλτιμπάγκος για να γελάνε τα άσπρα αφεντικά... something along these lines.


----------



## Irini (Sep 9, 2012)

Αράπης, αράπακλας, ηλίθιος/δουλικός σκυλάραπας, (νεολ) σκουλικάραπας/καραγκιοζαράπης.

Ή κάτι όπως "μ' αυτόν τον τυπικό αράπη" και μετά μηδέν έμπνευση για το δεύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Κλέβω την Ειρήνη και λέω:

Σκυλάραπας θα έλεγα. Κάνω πότε πότε τον αράπακλα, αλλά ειδικεύομαι ως σκυλάραπας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Sambo
> 
> Derogatory term and drawn caricature against black people. The illustratory representation, made famous by minstrel shows and Stepin Fetchit, is a black person with bugged eyes and pouty red or beige lips pronounced to the point of absurdity.




Για το οποίο βλ. κ. Clean Pastures.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...] αλλά αυτή πάει και χαραμίζεται με τον αράπη) και να της απαντάει αυτοσαρκαστικά ότι είναι ηθοποιός --όχι βέβαια για Όσκαρ, μάλλον σαλτιμπάγκος για να γελάνε τα άσπρα αφεντικά... something along these lines.



From *être dans la merde* (in deep shit but still scatting), Scatman Crothers sings_ Coonskin no more, _from _Coonskin__:






_Ah'm the minstrel man
Ah'm the cleaning man
Ah'm the poor man
Ah'm the shoe shine man
Ah'm a Nigger Man
Watch me dance!

Η ταινία:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUINbC4UQY, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG8kE25w3tU, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCuBEEwfCqI, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7hQ3RIxPtA, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrOSPCWowA8


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Sambo
> 
> Derogatory term and drawn caricature against black people. The illustratory representation, made famous by minstrel shows and Stepin Fetchit, is a black person with bugged eyes and pouty red or beige lips pronounced to the point of absurdity. [...]




pickaninny ( < _pequenino_):

 


the mammy: 



minstrels (and Memphis Bill): 

 


golliwogg (and the Golliwogg Cakewalk):

 

and a jigaboo coon, a pickaninny mau mau, Uncle Tom, Aunt Jemima, Little Black Sambo, etc etc, ων ουκ εστι τέλος.


----------

